# Existira algun problema en esta conexion?



## Xirar13 (Ene 28, 2007)

Hola, estoy a punto de realizar una conexión con el puerto paralelo (el de la impresora) utilizando los pines de salida respectivos, mi objetivo es controlar 8 motorcitos (uno con cada pin de salida del puerto), pero primero quiero probar con uno. Sin embargo, diseñe una conexión utilizando un Rele para activar el motor (como se muestra en el diagrama de abajo....), ahora, mi duda radica en.... ¿Existira algun problema en implementar dicha conexion? ¿Podria hecharse a perder la motherboard o en el mejor de los casos el puerto?.... si alguien pudiera responderme se los agradeceria mucho, y si me podrian dar alguna sugerencia... de antemano, gracias....


----------



## mabauti (Ene 29, 2007)

NO hagas eso!. Vas a dañar el puerto paralelo

DEBES UTILIZAR elementos extras.
Como sugerencias serían:


----------



## JV (Ene 29, 2007)

Hola Xirar13, como bien dice mabauti, no conectes directamente un rele al puerto paralelo, solo dispone de unos pocos mA de salida y si le colocas una carga muy alta vas a conseguir que se queme. Hay otra alternativas aparte de las que propone pero mabauti, son todas utiles, mira cual te parece mas viable.


Saludos...


----------



## Xirar13 (Ene 29, 2007)

No comprendo algo en los diagramas.....
La tierra del transistor y del rele (en el primer diagrama) son lel negativo d elos 12 volts...?... o es el pin 18 del puerto paralelo (gnd)???... gracias


----------



## El nombre (Ene 29, 2007)

Tienes que unir la masa del PC y la fuente.
Saludos


----------



## agustinzzz (Ene 29, 2007)

No seria mejor utilizar un opto aislador para asegurar que no pase nada de nada...?
Si se quema algun transistor se puede llegar a dañar igualmente el puerto paralelo...


----------



## JV (Ene 30, 2007)

Para eso se podria usar directamente un fototransistor...


----------

